# Yarn Ball Holders



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

First is oak with spectraply laminated and spectraply spindles with coat of polyurethane

second is the same as first with cherry and walnut

third is walnut with spindle showing threaded rod 10 X 24

Title should read Yarn not Yrn


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the ''you like button'' is in adequate...


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Bob, as a knitter, my wife lit up when she saw these beautiful pieces.....I already have her order for some.....
How did you round over such a small circle ??


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Oakwerks said:


> Bob, as a knitter, my wife lit up when she saw these beautiful pieces.....I already have her order for some.....
> How did you round over such a small circle ??


Thanks

The circle for the rotating disk is 4 3/4". I first find the center and draw a 4 3/4" circle, than drill the recess for the bearing with 
1 9/16" forstner bit to accept a 40mm lazy Susan bearing to a depth of just less than 1/2 of it's thickness. Now use a 3/4" forstner bit to drill a recess in the bottom of the bearing hole so that a 10 X 24 "T" nut is just shy of protruding thru the piece. Now drill a 1/4" hole on these centers all the way through.

This will give you clearance for mounting the "T" nut later. Go to the band saw and cut out the circle. Now mount the completed circle using a 1/4 X 20 threaded rod or a bottle stopper mandrel on your lathe and true up the circle and couture to your imagination. Finish sand while on the lathe. 

CAUTION: Before you insert the "T" nut drill friction fit holes for th "T" nut prongs because they have a tendency to split hard woods.

Sounds complicated but just part of the process.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Ah.... On the lathe..... Leaves me out, since I don't have one.....
But.... I'll come up with a way .......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are some great looking turnings. Well done.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank Bernie!


----------

